# Thank goodness the breeding didn't take!



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey there Everyone!!

I posted about a year ago about an accidental breeding that possibly took place. I was super worried about it and it ended up not even taking anyway!!! SO PHEW!! Just wanted to let everyone know, not that I was just ignoring you guys!!! (this is the thread..... http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/136084-possible-breeding-young-dog.html )

I miss being around and I will try to be around more now!! I hope anyway!!! Thanks for all your guys/girls help with that situation as I don't think I ever did post the end result. 

Thanks again for everyone's help when I was so worried about it before! TY


----------

